# Safe depth for MTS substrate?



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I am setting up a new tank with mineralized topsoil capped with natural gravel. In parts of the tank I would like the total depth of the substrate (MTS plus cap) to be 3" to 4" for aesthetic reasons. This would mean 2" to 3" of MTS.

Is this too deep? Will I have problems with anaerobic soil? If so, can I solve the problem by layering some inert tile on the bottom of the tank to take the place of some of the soil layer? The tile layer could be as deep as needed.

Thanks!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I set up my MTS 1.5" throughout and then layered my cap as thick as I wanted. I have an overall depth of 4" at the back and 2.5" at the front.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks! I hadn't thought of just increasing the depth of the cap. And since the cap I'm using is fairly coarse, that should work well.

If my tank looks half as good as your 125 I will be very happy. In fact, I will use two techniques I learned from your thread: attaching Java fern to small stones then putting them where ever you want ferns to grow, and placing anubias on rock or wood where its roots can reach the substrate quickly for faster growth.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I read somewhere (sorry no link) that below 2" the substrate is pretty dead,
so there is little for the MTS to eat - is there any truth to that assertion?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

In this thread MTS = mineralized topsoil, not Malaysian trumpet snail.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

LOL Yeah, it is usually confused in that regard.


----------

